# Help me hook my computer to my TV.



## Purged1234 (Jan 27, 2008)

Tell me what to buy to make this work please =)


I have

PC with AGP Nvidia 7600 GS ...has a VGA / S Video / DVI output.

65 inch Rear-Projection Mitsubishi 1080i HDTV...Has Component (Red blue green) YpbPR 1080i capability

yup oldschool technology haha no HDMI for me..

I know what i basically need but i cant track down the correct products. links would be SO helpful and i would prefer to order through Amazon.com as i have free shipping with them!

I basically need..

An adapter of some sort to input into my video cards DVI slot and on the other end a way to plug component cables (red blue green) in.

I also read that i need a Analog-To-Digital video converter box because wires alone cant do it.

And a really long (25-50 feet) RBG component cable Capable of carrying a 1080i HD YpbPR.


So does anyone know what exactly i need to buy. Amazon links would be much appreciated

thanks!


oh and a bonus question..

My HDTV only has *one* component 1080i input. I have a PS3 Xbox 360 and HD Cable box...its very annoying to constanty have to move this big TV and plug in stuff!...

Is there something i can buy that i can plug into the HDTV input but then plug multiple component devices into? pref remote controlled for convenience to the max...but a manual switch is fine!


----------



## Purged1234 (Jan 27, 2008)

I also have a VGA input on the TV and VGA on the computer video card...but a 640x480 resolution on a 65 inch TV capable of 1080i HD does not sound appealing.

I want to watch all the movies on my computer on my big TV. in good quality. and play online games.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Purged1234 said:


> I also have a VGA input on the TV and VGA on the computer video card...but a 640x480 resolution on a 65 inch TV capable of 1080i HD does not sound appealing....


Modern graphics cards can supply much higher VGA resolutions than 640x480. To write this, I'm using VGA on my 21" LCD at 1680x1050. Try it at the highest native resolution of the TV and see if its acceptable.


----------



## Purged1234 (Jan 27, 2008)

the input on the TV itsef says VGA 640x480


----------

